# Mold in unused joint compound



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

I keep a 1 gallon contained of joint compound to do touch up work now and then. I opened a container up in the spring and have used a little at a time over the summer. Had some touch up to do before I painted the kitchen and I've got speckles of mold on the mud in the container. 

Any trade secrets on how to slow this down or prevent it in the future?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Toss it, not worth trying to save it.
When using it open the top and put some in a mud pan and close the lid.
Do not wipe the knife on the side of the container. (It will dry and fall in at some point)
When your all done, use the knife to smooth the compound over the top of what's left in the container so there's less surface area exposed to the air. Then lay a layer of Saran Wrap over it to seal out air.
Do not try and scrap the mud pan and but it back in the original container.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

When that happens--chuck it---

Plastic wrap over the top of the mud might help--


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

To keep it from happening again, when you ar done wipe the sides of the bucket, then add enough water to cover the mud then add a capful of bleach, and seal the bucket. The bleach will keep the mold from developing. The next time you use it jut pour the water off.


----------



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

hummm ... SaranWrape makes sense and so does the water and bleach. Will try that on the NEXT bucket ....


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

My train of thought is that you can scrape off the moldy parts and still use it, BUT I figure you may be spreading compound that will breed mold onto the walls. So like everyone else said, chuck it and buy some more. I had a bucket sitting around for two years that was fine a month ago when I opened it up and used a tiny amount. A couple of days ago the entire surface was green and furry.


----------

